# Routerempfehlung für Kabel



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem Umzug habe ich hier nun 500er Internet über Vodafone/MeinKabel.
Aktuell ist der WLAN-Kabelrouter Compal CH7466CE im Einsatz. Den gibt es halt kostenlos mit dazu.
Ich hatte vorher den 7490 Router (für DSL). Ich war mit dem Gerät zufrieden. Da ich mich mit der FritzBox eigentlich schon halbwegs auskenne, würde ich mir ggf. wieder eine kaufen. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es für Kabel eine gute FritzBox gibt? Jede kann man da ja wohl nicht nehmen, richtig?
In einem Test habe ich auch mal vom aktuellen Router von Synology gelesen. Ist der ggf. auch zu empfehlen?

Verschiedene Funktionen sollten vorhanden sein, eine einfache Integration des Telefons wäre gut, selbstständige Portfreigabe, Monitoring, NAS/Mediaplayer Funktionalität ggf..

Zwischen 200-250€ würde ich das budget mal ansetzen. Umso günstiger umso besser


----------



## keinnick (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Die Auswahl an Kabelboxen ist recht begrenzt: AVM Produktvergleich – FRITZ!Box Cable | AVM Deutschland

Ich habe die 6490 und bin zufrieden.


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Das ist tatsächlich auch der Grund weshalb ich hier mal reinfrage, von anderen Firmen gibt es keine Alternativen? (mal abgesehen von den Vodafonegeräten)

Und die FritzBox setze ich an die Stelle vom Vodafonegerät, das Vodafonegerät kann ich dann einpacken und mein eigenes verwenden oder? Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass das Vodafonegerät dazwischen hängen kann/muss(?)


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Steck das Kabelmodem doch einfach vor einen normalen WLAN-Router.
Produktvergleich Synology RT1900ac, Synology RT2600ac | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei deinem bestehenden Kabelmodem deaktivierst du einfach das WLAN.


----------



## keinnick (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Das Vodafone-Teil kannst Du dann in den Schrank packen (falls sie es nicht zurück haben wollen). Du musst den Router allerdings von VF freischalten lassen, damit er an Deinem Anschluss funktioniert. Siehe: Haufige Fragen - Vodafone Kabel Deutschland Kundenportal

Und ja, Alternativen zu AVM gibt es IMHO so gut wie keine, es sei denn, Du hängst einen beliebigen Router hinter   das VF-Modem, wodurch Du dann meist aber nicht alle Funktionen (Telefonie) nutzen kannst.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*



keinnick schrieb:


> Du hängst einen beliebigen Router hinter   das VF-Modem, wodurch Du dann meist aber nicht alle Funktionen (Telefonie) nutzen kannst.



Braucht man doch auch gar nicht, das Telefon kann ja beim bisherigen Modem angesteckt bleiben.


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Da befürchte ich nur probleme.
wenn der vodafone router keine selbstständige portfreigabe hinkriegt, bringt mir die funktion am anderen router ja auch nichts, oder irre ich?


----------



## keinnick (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*



Abductee schrieb:


> Braucht man doch auch gar nicht, das Telefon kann ja beim bisherigen Modem angesteckt bleiben.



Brauchst Du nicht, das stimmt. Mir ging es eher darum, alles  über ein Gerät / Interface zu steuern, was dann nicht geht.


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Möchtst du hinter dem Compal eine Fritte dran hängen ?

Wenn ja solltest du wissen, das du nur am Compal telefonieren kannst und nicht über die Fritte.

Wieso es nicht über die Fritte geht ist, weil du von besagten Anbieter keine SIP-Daten erhälst um die telefonie an der Fritte einzurichten.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*



MontagID schrieb:


> Da befürchte ich nur probleme.
> wenn der vodafone router keine selbstständige portfreigabe hinkriegt, bringt mir die funktion am anderen router ja auch nichts, oder irre ich?



Hast du denn überhaupt ein Problem mit der Portfreigabe oder ist das nur eine Befürchtung?

Ich hab bei mir schon mehrmals abwechselnd Modem und dahinterliegenden Router getauscht und hatte noch nie Probleme mit den Ports.
Und ich hab UPnP überall deaktiviert.

Edit:
Ich würd in meinem privaten Umfeld nichts anderes mehr kaufen als Synology.
Bei den (Sicherheits)Updates gibt es keinen Hersteller der seine Produkte besser pflegt.


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

also so wenig geräte wie möglich wären natürlich schon nicht schlecht. die lägen im tv schrank und der ist geschlossen, sobald also mehr geräte in ein fach kommen müssten, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es dann doch zu warm, da auch eng, wird.

letztlich suche ich nach einer einfach und unkomplizierten lösung. am einfachsten wäre es, wenn ich alles so lasse wie es ist, dann müsste ich aber auf die funktionalitäten verzichten - das möcht ich nun auch nicht.
also dann ggf. doch die fritzbox cable? 

aktuell hab ich nämlich probleme verschiedene anwendungen die portfreigaben brauchen zum laufen zu kriegen. damals mit der anderen fritzbox war dass dann gelöst, nachdem die selbstständige portfreigabe aktiv war.

ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich ziemlicher laie bin was "netzwerken" betrifft.

auf kurz oder lang ist auch ein eigener server angedacht, auf dem mail und ggf. auch eine website läuft. ein nas hab ich hier auch stehen. meine ganzen pcs sind über lan angeschlossen.


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*



> letztlich suche ich nach einer einfach und unkomplizierten lösung. am  einfachsten wäre es, wenn ich alles so lasse wie es ist, dann müsste ich  aber auf die funktionalitäten verzichten - das möcht ich nun auch  nicht.



Genau deswegen bekam der Verein von mir die Kündigung.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Vor der Komplexität hätte ich keine Angst, du steckst das Kabelmodem an den WAN-Port des WLAN-Routers an und schaust noch das sie unterschiedliche Subnetze haben fertig.
Die selbstständige Portfreigabe ist übrigens ein Sicherheitsrisiko.


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

leider ist das der einzige anbieter der mir hier 500er internet reinliefert. und das is ja schon ne geile sache 
jetzt muss ich mir halt über das routerzeug noch gedanken machen.

Theoretisch kann ich mir schon vorstellen einen "normalen" router hinter den vodafonerouter zu schalten. da gingen dann ach die 500 durch?
so eine konstellation hab ich vorher noch nie gemacht, müsste vorher wissen ob das "kompliziert" zum einrichten is?

den vodofone router berbinde ich dann via lan mit dem neuen "normalen" router?


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*



> Theoretisch kann ich mir schon vorstellen einen "normalen" router hinter  den vodafonerouter zu schalten. da gingen dann ach die 500 durch?



Ja die 500 gehen durch.

Der Anschluß an den Compal ist simpel.

Vom LAN Anschluß des Compal mit nem RJ45 entweder in den WAN/ LAN1 Anschluß der Fritte und beim einrichten der Fritte auf Kabel Deutschland gehen.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Wofür braucht er das Kabel Deutschland Profil wenn er die Fritzbox hinter dem Modem ansteckt?


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Weil die Fritte einen Anbieter haben will.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Hinter dem eigentlichen Modem?


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Ja leider , aber du kannst dann auch über die Fritte nicht telefonieren weder analog noch DECT.


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

rj45? ist das ein normales lan kabel? 

so wie ich das sehe gibt es aktuell zwei optionen:

option1: aktuellen kabel router weg und die fritzbox 6590 cable (oder kleineres problem) hin
option2: aktuellen kabel router stehen lassen und an diesen dann einen "normalen" router hingestellt (bei der option funktioniert das telefon aber nur am kabel router; problem der portfreigaben bleiben bestehen?!)

Mal eine blöde Frage:
Wenn ich den IPv6-Firewallschutz abschalte (dann ist keine Firewall mehr aktiv), sind dann auch alle ports offen? wenn ja,  ließen sich dann am angehängten Router (Option 2) die nicht verwendeten Ports schließen?


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Ja, da reicht das mitgelieferte blaue oder gelbe des Compal.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Bist du dir ganz sicher das du Routerseitig ein Problem mit den Ports hast?
Die Windows-Firewall oder der von der Antivierensuite können das auch sperren.


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Diese zwei Optionen hast du. 

Portfreigaben an der Fritte gingen bei mir.

Du hättest zwar noch eine 3te Option, aber  da es am freien Markt keine Eurodocsis 3.0 Modems zu kaufen gibt und wen dann nur welche, die vorkonfiguriert sind und an den Kabelanschlüssen nicht funzen  (das nennt man dann Routerfreiheit bei den Kabelanbietern) bleiben dir nur deine zwei genannten Otionen.


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

hab jetzt auch noch mal weiter geschaut:
beim compal kann man den bridge mode aktivieren.
das geht allerdings nur, wenn der homespot deaktiviert ist, und das kann bis zu 7 werktage dauer...
DANN kann ich an LAN1 einen anderern Router anhängen.

"Sie können den Bridge Mode nur einschalten, wenn der Homespot-Service ausgeschaltet ist, da die WLAN-Funktion im Bridge Mode deaktiviert ist."

Und zu deiner Frage Abductee, ja, es gibt zwei Anwendungen bei mir, mit denen ich immer wieder Probleme hatte, und die Probleme traten bei einer selbstständigen Portfreigabe nicht mehr auf. Auch wenn die benötigten Ports manuell freigegeben habe, trat das Problem auf - ich bin dem Problem nicht gänzlich auf die Schliche gekommen, da es ja dann mit der selbstständigen Portfreigabe funktionierte.


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Du braucht den Bridge Modus nicht, die Fritte geht deswegen auch.


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

ja, aber ich krieg die ports an dam vodafone router nich geöffnet, meine anwendung läuft nich.
ich ging davon aus, dass der brdige modus dazu da is, alles durchzulassen und dann die fritzbox (oder ein anderer router) der am vodafone gerät hängt, die portverwaltung übernimmt?


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

Ich hatte ihn zwar mal aktiviert, konnte aber keinen Unterschied fest stellen.

Es dauert auch keine 7 Tage bis er aktiviert ist, bei wars höchstens ne Stunde. Und das Modem neustarten nach dem aktivieren.

Ob der Bridge aktiv ist, siehst du unter "Mein Kabel Internet".

Ach ja solltest dich für die Variante mit Compal und Fritte entscheiden, kannst die W-Lanfunktion vom Compal bei Vodafone stonieren, weil das W-Lan ja dann über die Fritte läuft.


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

ja, die bridge funktion kann man nur aktivieren wenn die homespot funktion deaktiviert ist und homespot aktivieren/deaktiveren geht nur alle sieben tage - da hab ich wohl was durcheinander gebracht. wie lang es jetzt aber dauert, bis die homespot sache deaktiviert ist, wird sich noch zeigen müssten. hab es im menü deaktiviert, aber steht noch als aktiv drin und so lang das aktiv is= kein bridge möglich. im moment nicht weiter schlimm, da ich eh noch keinen zusätzlichen router hab, von daher nicht weiter tragisch.

für die wlan funktion zahl ich nicht extra. aber werde ich dann mal schaun.

schon mal danke für eure hilfe


----------



## ludscha (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*



> für die wlan funktion zahl ich nicht extra. aber werde ich dann mal schaun.



Aber zumindest im Compal ausschalten


----------



## MontagID (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

schaltet sich ja automatisch im bridge modus aus.


----------



## MontagID (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Routerempfehlung für Kabel*

ich hab nun noch eine frage. ich habe ja das port weiterleitungsproblem, dass sich nicht beheben lässt. ich geben zwar die ports im router frei, wirken sich aber so nicht aus.
mittlerweile hab ich rausgefunden, dass das wohl irgendwie mit dem ipv6 bzw. ipv4 zu tun hat. theoretisch müsste ich also, bei aktueller hardware konfig vodafone/mein kabel bitten von ipv6 auf ipv4 umzustellen.
wenn ich mir einen kabelrouter kaufen würde und den anstelle des kabelrouter von vodafone stetzen würde, würde ich die ports trotz ipv6 frei bekommen oder ist ein umstellen auf ipv4 dann trotzdem nötig?
sorry, leider hält sich mein wissen über solche sachen ziemlich in grenzen.

Und dann noch die frage, sofern relevant, welche Fritzbox besser ist, die 6590 cable oder die 6490 cable - auf den ersten blick erkennen ich keine funktion die den aufpreis rechtfertigt. soweit ich das sehe ist MU-MIMO der einzige große unterschied? gigabit lan kriegen sie ja beide hin?!

edit:
hab mir jetzt auf verdacht den kabel router 6490 gekauft und installiert. nun geht auch endlich alles. telefonie, port forwarding, besseres wlan - passt


----------

